# Pool/snooker tables



## Gonzo393 (Jan 13, 2019)

Hi.....looking to buy a new or second hand table about 8ft in length and would appreciate any recomendations.

I'm located in central Portugal at Castelo Branco.

Cheers

Gonz


----------

